# Seeking Sacramentians (CA)



## FlannelDragon (Sep 22, 2004)

Greatings All yee Geeks.

I'm looking for 1-2 extra players for a once a week (monday nights) table top gaming group. Also we'd perfer gamers willing to try various games. Also I run a thinking mans' game as a rather indifferent Game Master by the rules. In other words, I don't stop veteran players from doing obviously stupid things, and I let the dice land where they may, for good or ill for my plot(s).

On a side note for you female gamers, we already have 2, so you won't be attacked or left out. 

I as a GM/DM/StoryTeller/BA, am well aquainted with:
   - D&D 3rd Ed (Standard, Slayers, BESM, Cthulu, etc)
   - Hack Master (A very awesome and fun game)
   - BESM 
   - Palladium Books (Hero's Unlimited, Rifts, Palladium, Phase World, etc..)
   - My Own Anime System (www.geocities.com/fliptheimmortalflanneldragon/MMSD)
   - Cyberpunk
   - Many White Wolf Games (Exalted, Vampire, Mage, Werewolf, Wraith, Aberrant, Aeon Trinity, etc..)
   - And several other games less well known.

So if you are willing to give other games a try and don't mind sticking to one character for a long period of time give me an e-mail.

fliptheimmortalflanneldragon@yahoo.com


----------

